# Another of these: I pinned and XX happened, should I worry?



## kanon-kongen (Nov 2, 2011)

So I've been googling alot, and it seems like I already have the answer to my question, but I wanted to be certain, so here I am asking anyway.

I just pinned my quad, and during the insertion of the needle the quad twitched a few times, it stopped, i went deeper, it twitched a bit again, but eventually stopped and I shot 2mL of testosterone. No blood, almost a painfree shot (a pain about 1 on a 10-point-scale , where 10 is like "KILL-ME-PAINFULL" and 0 is no pain).

It seems that google tells me, that I should expect to get sore, but thats about it.

What do you think? Should I reconsider my actions should this happen again?

Edit: I'm hoping to have a blast of a leg workout in a few days, so aiming for no problems at all


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just skimmed a nerve mate

You don't need to worry about it,

Once I was sat doing my quad leg bent, hit a nerve mid insertion and leg instantly strengthened and needle flew out lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

your 100% going to die


----------



## kanon-kongen (Nov 2, 2011)

WardyX11 said:


> Just skimmed a nerve mate
> 
> You don't need to worry about it,
> 
> Once I was sat doing my quad leg bent, hit a nerve mid insertion and leg instantly strengthened and needle flew out lol


Thanks for your answer, champ 

Haha, that sounds kinda extreme. How did your leg feel afterwards?



fletcher1 said:


> your 100% going to die


You are absolutely right sir, hopefully not now though :laugh:


----------

